# Hello, Need more info



## monkster (Feb 1, 2006)

Well first up, thanks if u reading this.

I am 15 almost 16. I always knew i was pretty skinny but i really want to change that. I am 120 pounds. I have wanted to get into the gym for sometime and i was recently motivated. Probably for some othe same reasons you guys where. Chicks, i have girlfriends but none of them would want to date me. I Just joke around with them. i couldnt defend them well enough of my complaing Lets get back to the point. 

What i know so far is i need to concentrate on building up 1 or 2 things.
i want to work on arms, and abs

I know i need to increase my calorie intake 200-500 a day

my cal. intake right now is 1512.48 cals a day
my TDEE is 2079.66.

I need to know more

what kind of foods, where can i get proper stuff to make sure i intake the right number of cal.

What about protiens. I read " Protiens are muscle"

All that stuff and more stuff i forgot to mention.

p.s

You can see my bones, haha, not a distict shape but there is no meat.
will all of the above change this.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome.
Check out the diet and nutrition forum to get your food in order. 
You should not only choose to workout your arms and abs. You should workout your WHOLE body so you don't become unproportioned. Also, it would be pretty hard to stimulate growth by just working your arms and abs. If you are trying to bulk up, I would recommend a protein intake of 100-150 grams daily. Try to eat 5-6 small meals a day. You may have to force feed but that is how you see results. There's alot more to it than that, so read around and become educated. Good luck!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2006)

monkster welcome to IM!


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome monkster


----------



## MyK (Feb 9, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## ag-guys (Feb 11, 2006)

monkster said:
			
		

> Well first up, thanks if u reading this.
> 
> I am 15 almost 16. I always knew i was pretty skinny but i really want to change that. I am 120 pounds. I have wanted to get into the gym for sometime and i was recently motivated. Probably for some othe same reasons you guys where. Chicks, i have girlfriends but none of them would want to date me. I Just joke around with them. i couldnt defend them well enough of my complaing Lets get back to the point.
> 
> ...



You are young.  Eat whatever you want so long as you are active.  Eat whatever you want for now because later strict diets are not so fun.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 12, 2006)

welcome 

definitely check out the diet/nutrition section. getting bigger = eating bigger. best of luck to you.


----------

